# Triangle Tail Chasers/Sabine Area Fishing Club



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

TTC is having a meet/greet and membership drive Thursday Feb. 3rd at Robert's Steak House in Orange at 6:30. We will get together in the banquet room and BS about the new up and coming club and meet each other. Come on out and have a good meal and a cold beer and talk some fishing!:cheers: If you can't make it but would like more info check us out at www.triangletailchasers.com for a complete tournament schedule and membership info.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Due to the weather conditions this evening we are expecting a low turnout as not many folks want to get out and drive in this weather. We will be there for the folks who live close by but will also have another get together in a week or so. Will decide on that date tonight at the meeting and report back for those interested.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

OK for the guys and gals who couldn't make it last night because of the weather we will be getting together on Feb 17th. at Sanderson's Steak House in the banquet room at around 6:30. Same format as before with a different menu to order from.:brew: Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

bump! TONIGHT!!!!!


----------



## blacklabde (Feb 1, 2010)

Michael told me you were buying my dinner tonight so I will be there for sure. :rotfl:

Steve


----------

